# older rat losing weight



## zuldrak (Mar 13, 2014)

my two year old boy alec has been quite rapidly losing weight over the past month or so. he was once _very_ chubby but i can now see he is dropping by the week. my previous rats have only ever passed away via euthanization after becoming sickly, so i was never really able to see them live out their lives until a natural death. is this normal for an older rat?
alec lost his cage mate in september of 2016, and ever since he's slowing down. sleeping more, cuddling more, etc. (i have not bought him new cage mates because A) he is aggressive, and there is a chance he will react badly to the babies, i would not want to put that stress on young rats or my old guy, and B) my living situation will be changing drastically very soon and i do not know if i will be able to financially support new rats.)
should i be too worried that he is losing weight so quickly? i can't remember completely but i think he has lost 50-70 grams over the past seven weeks. he is still eating normally, accepting treats as eager as ever (in truth i've been sneaking a few extra ones in there since he is an only child now, spoiled little brat), but again he has been slowing down which i am not at all surprised or worried by. the vet said to just keep him on his current diet. he doesn't have any tumors or anything, he is very healthy.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

I'd say it's normal, most of mine when they hit a certain age would have issues keeping on weight. I combat it with baby food, baby cereal, and ensure.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Most of mine drop weight when they age. Just like older humans, bodies change. While humans tend to get wider, rats tend to thin out and droop a bit. As long as there are no tumors and he is otherwise healthy, I wouldn't worry too much about it unless he starts to get TOO thin. 

My vet has always suggested supplementing a senior rat's diet with baby food or Ensure/Boost if they get too thin though their main food should be their staple diet.


----------

